# Interval International, VRI, and MROP - I have questions



## Ddee555 (Nov 13, 2015)

I haven't been keeping up with timeshare news for quite awhile, but I read on a recent post that Interval International (II) acquired VRI and I would like more information on this--when did it happen? How will this affect VRI-managed resorts? Also, will this affect MROP?

I've been using VRI*ety and Hawaii Timeshare Exchange (HTSE) more and more, because of the free and low membership fees, low exchange fees, etc.  So, for the first time, I have been contemplating not renewing my II membership, because I can do better with the independent exchanges, but now that II has acquired VRI, I wonder if I will need to start paying more in fees to use VRI*ety?  I certainly hope not!

Also, does anyone know when the MROP website will be finally fully functional?  I lost my recent Fall 2015 newsletter and I can't find anywhere a listing of resort locations, which seem to change year-to-year.  Does anyone have any news on MROP?

Thanks!


----------



## tashamen (Nov 13, 2015)

This happened over 3 years ago.  Here's a link to a TUG thread at that time: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166076

I don't have any answers to your questions, but maybe the thread will help.


----------



## Ddee555 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, tashamen.  I will check out the thread--thank you so much for the link!

The II purchase of VRI seems to have happened around the time my dad passed away and for that entire year, I was not into time-sharing, etc.  So, I easily missed this important news.

I guess since it happened 3 years ago, I don't need to worry about fee increases or exchange structure changes.  I'm relieved, as I've been doing quite well with the independent companies, etc.  :whoopie:

If anyone has any MROP news on the website, I'd still be interested in that.

Thank you so much!


----------



## silentg (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought a timeshare that uses VRI. I have exchanged thru them and each time I have put a deposit in they give me a bonus week. I haven't cashed in my bonus weeks yet, I mean haven't used them, but I had a bonus week at the resort I bought that the previous owner left for me to use. Was the first time I have been to the resort The Holly Tree and enjoyed it very much! Traded last year's week for a 2 bedroom in Ft Lauderdale end of November!
Silentg


----------



## Ddee555 (Nov 13, 2015)

silentg, how did you get a bonus week?  I've never gotten a bonus week before.

Was it a special only for your resort? For a summer week?

I would love to get a bonus week, if is open to all VRI owners.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 13, 2015)

I own 2 that are under VRI/MROP management. From my observation, as an owner, I see little if any difference since II bought them. I have a hard time using offered bonuses as they are inside 45 days from move in.

Jim


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 15, 2015)

And now Interval International is acquiring Startwood's timeshare business.

http://insidethegate.com/2015/10/in...tels-and-resorts-vacation-ownership-business/


----------



## Ddee555 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Thank you, Jim*

Thank you, Passepartout (Jim), for the info on the bonus weeks.

Yes, that would be difficult to plan only 45 days out.  Bummer!

And yes, since this II ownership takeover took place 3 years, I have noticed little or no change with my exchanges through VRI*ety and MROP, which is a good thing.  I can continue to do "my thing" and getting the exchanges I want.  I am happy!  

Also, that is interesting, Michael1991, about II and Starwood.

I like II hands-off approach with VRI and Trading Places.  Maybe II will do the same approach with Starwood(?).


----------



## jmparker98223 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just minutes ago I saw this..."www.wsj.com/ articles/ marriott-to-acquire-<... Proxy  Highlight

23 hours ago ... Marriott International said that it has agreed to acquire Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide in a deal worth $12.2 billion"  

I don't know what this means regarding timeshares or II and Starwood.  

I haven't seen much on MROP (which I own).  Although some three weeks ago I traded a MROP red week into HTSE.  

Regarding the MROP newsletter you might give them a call and request they send you a .PDF or a hard copy of the last newsletter.  They are decent folks and will help out if possible.


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 17, 2015)

jmparker98223 said:


> I don't know what this means regarding timeshares or II and Starwood.



The New York Times reports that Starwood's sale of it timeshare business to Interval is still a go. 

However, if Marriott's acquisition of Startwood's hotel business means that the large hotel chain is re-aligning its focused toward its hotel segment, it is possible that Marriott's timeshare business is for sale.


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 23, 2015)

*Interval Leisure and MVC top picks for Travel Investing*

I just read in the Sunday business section of USA Today a list of the top 5 Travel Company "plays" to take advantage of the World Travel "Scares" and recent events.  It lists Interval Leisure (IILG) as #1 and Marriott Vacation (MVC) as #4 with the top Upside potential to realize gains in their stock in the coming year.  Maybe we should be buying the stocks instead of the Timeshares!  Here's a portion of the article:


5 travel stocks to watch in a scary world
 The Paris attacks shook the world — and took travel stocks down, too. But never underestimate the resilience of the French, or the markets. 

Travel stocks often are the first market victims after geopolitical events — and the French bombings were no exception. Stocks in travel-related groups of the Standard & Poor’s 1500 fell 1.2% in the first day of trading after the attacks, performing worse than the French stock market itself. 
But investors who study such events understand there’s little lasting effect most of the time. Stocks in the S&P 500 have gained an average 1% in the week following the 18 major terrorist attacks in the past 25 years and completely recovered in an average of 3.6 days, says Burt White, chief investment officer at LPL Financial. Three months after these attacks, including the Charlie Hebdo shootings in January 2015 and the Boston Marathon bombing in April 2013, stocks were 3.9% higher on average. 

Given that the market tends to rapidly look past terrorist attacks, that leaves investors some interesting opportunities with dislocated travel stocks. There are five in the Standard & Poor’s 1500, including time-share firm Interval Leisure, Republic Airways and United Continental, where analysts think there’s 30% upside or more. Interval Leisure is the firm analysts are the most bullish on. It is involved in lodging services in Europe, but gets roughly 80% of its revenue from the U.S. Investors looking for a bigger travel company with upside might consider United Continental.


----------



## silentg (Nov 23, 2015)

When deposited my week in VRI they gave me a bonus week. You are right, it has to be in a 45 day range, but it is good for a year, so if you wait til you are in a 45 day range of when you want to travel. You can try to go where you want.  I got an offer from II if I joined, my first exchange is free. I am going to do it, since is $89 to join and exchange is $189. I will save $ 100 only signed up for one year.

Speaking of offers I got a voicemail from Exploria resorts inviting me to a stay at a condo( this is Summer Bay) and Meet new managers , ha! Like I will!
No Thanks !
Silentg


----------



## CCR (Jan 3, 2016)

Ddee555 said:


> Thank you, Passepartout (Jim), for the info on the bonus weeks.
> 
> Yes, that would be difficult to plan only 45 days out.  Bummer!
> 
> ...



You may have already figured this out but if you login to VRIresorts.com as an owner you can look at the annual MROP newsletter there.


----------

